# Versionskontrolle für Windows



## sexmagic (9. April 2007)

Tag Leute,

ich wusste nicht genau wohin mit meiner Frage, da es aber für Windows sein soll hab ichs hier rein gepackt.

*Also es geht um folgendes:*
Ein Freund von mir betreibt eine Tischlerei, er zeichnet seine Küchen und sonstigen Arbeiten mit AutoCAD.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem, er hat 3 Mitarbeiter die auf anderen PCs im LAN Zeichnen, da er aber will das jeder immer die aktuellen Daten zur verfügung hat auf jedem PC möchte er alle Synchronisieren, damit es aber nicht zu einem Supergau kommt und jeder die Daten vom anderen Überschreibt suche ich ein einfache System wie eine 
Versionskontrolle oder sowas.

Ich habe von diesen Dingen nicht viel Ahnung darum hoffe ich es kann mir jemand was empfehlen.

*Die Umgebung:*
-1 Desktop PC, 4 Notebooks
-Desktop über LAN kabel am Router
-Notebooks über WLAN am Router
-Es steht kein Linux Server zur verfügung.

*Anforderungen:*
-Es muss eine Open Source oder Freeware Lösung sein.
-Sollte einfach zu handhaben sein.
-GuiProgramm inkludiert.

Ich wäre für Tips und Anregungen dankbar.

-sm


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Am einfachsten wäre das in my humble opinion über Netzwerkfreigaben zu händeln... d.h. auf einem PC stehen die Daten zur Verfügung und die Leute holen sich das... öffnen direkt von dem PC -> Datei wird in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen und kann geändert werden... andere Benutzer mit der gleichen Datei können diese nicht speichern und somit auf dem Rechner überschreiben, da sie bereits einmal geöffnet ist. Ich denke mal, dass an den Dateien nichts geändert werden soll... also kann sich ja jeder aus den Daten das holen was er braucht (öffnen) und der Meister kann das Verzeichnis aktuallisieren...
lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ein Netzwerkordner mit Freigabe für Jeden, dort kommen Kopien der Dateien rein, jeder kann diese öffnen und ansehen... und sie können bequem vom Meister überschrieben werden... wenn der ein Pro System von Windows nutzt (oder gar Linux) kann er das noch mit erweiterten Rechten belegen.


----------



## sexmagic (9. April 2007)

Hallo Raubkopierer,

das wäre natürlich die einfachste Lösung aber die ist nicht möglich.

1. Zeichnen die Leute auch zuhause
2. Sind die Büros teilweise mit eher schlechterer Netwerkverbindung in anderen Stockwerken und somit könnte es passieren das das WLAN mal die verbindung verliert und somit alle änderungen weg sind.

Darum wäre mit lieber ein System wo zb nach dem Speichern einfach ein Upload erfolgt oder sowas und die aktuelle Datei hochläd, wenn Sich ein User im Netzwerk anmeldet soll einfach gecheckt werden ob eine neuere Datei vorhanden ist und bei bedarf geladen wird.

Das ist nur so ne Idee aber so in der Art würde ich mir das vorstellen.

Es Arbeiteten ne 2 Zeichner zur selben Zeit an einer Datei.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

mh... das wäre auch manuell zu erledigen... nur eben kompliziert mit allen Eventualitäten...
Unter Vista ist sowas übrigens schon dabei.. wobei ich deswegen nicht wechseln würde... denn ne Investition ist ja wohl nicht angedacht...
Jedenfalls Wenn jeder Die Dateien lokal hat könnte man auch etwa ne Textdatei mit in den Ordner tun wenn was neu ist.. mh... alles nicht sehr bequem...
Ich such mal nen bisschen nach Programmen...

Edit: Laut Beschreibung sollte dieses Programm die Kriterien erfüllen... man sollte natürlich zur Nutzung des Englischen mächtig sein... ich seh mir das mal an und geb dann genaues Feedback...

Link


----------



## sexmagic (9. April 2007)

Ich habe es im Moment über das Programm PowerFolder gelöst, der kann Projektsynchronisierung, aber das Programm ist nicht ganz astrein, teilweise werden die Dateien nicht als geändert erkannt und das ist natürlich bei so einer Sache nicht tragbar weil dann Zeichnet ein anderer was neues rein ohne die änderungen vom vorigen und einer der beiden muss sein Zeug nochmals zeichnen.

Es soll halt einfach zu bedienen Sein und halt eine höchstmögliche Sicherheit gegeben sein das es auch stimmt was das Programm sagt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

sieh dir mal den CMD Befehl xcopy an...
Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> xcopy /?

Unter Vista wurde dieser übrigens mit robocopy aktuallisiert und um einige Funktionen, die deinen Bedürfnissen eher genügen würden erweitert... naja... das nur nebenbei...


----------



## trixter78 (9. April 2007)

Hallo.

Guck Dir mal TortoiseSVN an.

http://tortoisesvn.net/docs/nightly/TortoiseSVN_de/help-onepage.html#tsvn-intro-about
http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/

Könnte aber sein, dass die Einrichtung etwas aufwändiger ist, zumindest die Einrichtung vom Repository.

Gruß


----------



## sexmagic (9. April 2007)

Das schaut ja von den funktionen her ziemlich gut aus, die Frage ob das nicht zu kompliziert für die ist.

Hm ansonsten sehr interessant, vielleicht installiere ich mal diesen svnserver auf einem alten Rechner und teste das selbst mal, weil ich muss dann herhalten wenn was nicht funktioniert oder die sich nicht auskennen.


----------

